# Anyone run the business on the side?



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone plows as a business on the side of another full time job? 
If not do most people get into grass cutting, paving stuff like that for the summer?

Just something I've wondered. I know for most it's the off season for outside cutting, weeping tiles ect. 

Thanks, also if this is in the wrong place I'm sorry.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Most people who plow are landscapers or some type of contractors. To be successful in snow removal you have to be dedicated. It is going to cost money to get into business effectively. Also, you have to be available throughout the winter season. As a side business, you can subcontract for other contractors or do driveways in your neighborhood. However, if your 1 truck fails, customers will forget you and go on to next person. Good luck.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

Bowtie,
I probably have the most unusual "cross business" of anyone on plowsite. I own a real estate firm (in the business since 1979) in a resort area. We also do snow removal. For years our clients called asking who to use. When our snow removal contractor (a major player) decided to get out, we found ourselves without snow removal for not only our small commercial center but also our 40+ vacation rentals. I bought one truck the first year and now have 4 trucks and a CAT front end loader. We now do approx. 90 vacation rentals, 6 small commercial centers, a motel, and a school plus what ever "one shots" that get called in. In the last two weeks we were hammered with snow and our longest run was 31 hours. when I have been up that long I hate it. After a little sleep I seem to forget about the last storm and lack of sleep...-)


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Please don't tell me about all your snow, I'm close enough to suicide as it is! I wish I had a 1/4 of the hours you got in so far! Congrats on your business success timm9, glad to here it.

I run a Bobcat, build the odd garage,deck, anything of that nature when I'm not plowing.


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

badranman,

It was not my intention to make you feel bad. We had that last year. Bought new equipment and it snowed at Christmas, stopped on New Years Eve, and did not snow again until after the first of April when the ski resort was closed and there was no one to call for plowing. I know what you are talking about all too well.....


----------



## rewoodworking (Dec 19, 2003)

i hae a cabinet shop and i am starting plowing this year on the side


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe I could rent my yard out to people to store their plows, we definately don't need them on the trucks!


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

Campsite owner, firewood seller and fledgling landscape business. I need a plow to keep myself plowed out figured I might as well try to get a little return on my investment. I only take customers that are near the route between my home and the campsite property.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

tawilson, good luck, sounds like a promising addition to your existing businesses. This site is a great way to learn the business. I have been plowing for 20+ years and this site has helped me tremendously. Check older postings that may have information for you. Plow early and often.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

gpin,
Thanks. Trust me, I spent a month reading and researching old posts before I ever opened my yap here. I couldn't believe how many people asked the exact same questions that were rattling around in my head. Same thing with the landscape site that I learned about here.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe someone will start a marriage forum for contractors who have trouble finding their home.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtie_guy _
> *I was just wondering if anyone plows as a business on the side of another full time job?
> If not do most people get into grass cutting, paving stuff like that for the summer?
> 
> ...


Bowtie Guy

I work at GM Truck assy in Pontaic Mi,we build 1/2 3/4 1 ton chev & Gmc. I needed a new truck and was tired of the snow blower,so I came across a 2001 3/4 HD with Curtis Plow with 1600 mikes on it for twenty grand.

This way I make a little money and do not shovel anymore. I used to plow about ten years ago but sold the trtuck so I could buy a house.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

I own a automotive repair shop. Plowing makes a nice supplement to our business. Repair shop wise, we are usually a little slower on snowy days. Most of our accounts are commercial and must be plowed by 8:00am so we are usually done by then. We go back and clean them up after they are empty again after 6:00pm. If it snows on weekends it is even better.

Owning a repair shop also allows me to keep my 4 trucks in top mechanical condition. This is a huge cost savings and effective, since we run older equipment. It also fills those occasional slack times at the shop.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Awsome, thanks for the input. I'm thinking of next winter getting a plow and doing the odd job here or there. More than likely people I know who don't like doing their yards. 
Working shift work hurts things but would like to do a little on the side.

I really find this site interesting and this section about business just rocks!! 

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## eortheain (Oct 9, 2003)

Count me into the "plowing on the side" category.

I work full-time in the metro DC area. Most snow days, my employer has either liberal leave or closes outright, so plowing is a perfect side gig for me. I also have a guy working for me who is in a similar situation -- he does drywall deliveries, and when it rains or snows, his employer tells him to stay home.


----------



## eortheain (Oct 9, 2003)

While we are on the subject of business: 

I bought a used JD 410E backhoe for plowing, and by my reckoning, I need to work a little less than 100 hours a year to pay for it (capital cost, insurance, maintenance, fuel).

Ideally, I'd like to use it the machine far more than that, ideally as a subcontractor doing occasional work for local builders, excavating companies, plumbers, and/or landscapers.

What would be the best way to find that kind of work?


----------



## Snow Jaw (Aug 17, 2003)

I am doing side work as snow plowing, I have full time job that is from 7am to 4pm.. any one that call me for snow plowing will have to wait till after 5 pm. or if they make plans much as sign up for every time it snows, if it's a small drive way or small parking lot I can have it done around middlenight before 5am how every if it snows in day time and it's a going wait till after 5pm.. that will be my rule till then if any change or my own snow business grew up it will change.. any way I still have to hold a other job.

I can always have some part time guys around for cleaning side walks. right now I only have one truck.

my wife's job covers heath ins for me so I dont have to worry about my job for heath ins.

payup


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eortheain _
> *While we are on the subject of business:
> 
> I bought a used JD 410E backhoe for plowing, and by my reckoning, I need to work a little less than 100 hours a year to pay for it (capital cost, insurance, maintenance, fuel).
> ...


First Question would be how much experience do you have digging? Do you have a truck and trailer capable of pulling the 410? What do you think you will make as a sub? A good friend just got out of that end of the business , his work is available and not far from you over in Columbia Maryland. He was hooking up water and sewer lines to new homes


----------



## Dave1250 (Mar 5, 2001)

*Other Jobs*

Hi all I work for the state of NY as a correctional officer 2:45 till 11:00 PM . I also own my commercial refrigeration business snow plowing and small house repair jobs . I do all type of work .I stay busy most of the time . My truck is a GMC 1990 4x4 3/4 ton with 274,000 miles I will be getting a new truck this year . Was looking at GMC C-4500 or C-5500 to bad not 4x4 yet.


----------



## NYplowboy (Sep 22, 2003)

Dave, Another NY CO here, I also plow on the side, working those two's and four"s gives me a lot of free time! might as well earn some side money!!! stay safe my brother:salute:


----------



## Dave1250 (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi NYplowboy what jail do you work ? I work at Clinton have worked there for 22 years .been doing refrigeration for 25 years . I`m from Peru NY.


----------



## NYplowboy (Sep 22, 2003)

Dave, Work in the Catskill area, rather not say what Jail . ya never know who is out there


----------



## mjandrew (Jan 15, 2003)

I am probably one of the extremely odd ones. I am a Network Engineer (computers) and plow on the side. I think plowing is a blast!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

mjandrew, join the odd club. I'm was Counseling Pyschologist for the Veteran's Administration. I retired last November and expanded the snow business.


----------



## drafto (Dec 30, 2003)

I am a draftsmen during the day and can't wait until it snows to get away from my desk and get out and work! I also do some landscaping on the side, install plows for some friends, do some welding on the side.......and one day I will actually get a job in the field I went to school for.......Machine Shop. Seasonal work is tough to make a living at full time, I think you have to be well rounded and be able to do all sorts of odd jobs to make it. I am running into the hump right now of Should I quit my day job? But I would need to pick-up about 30 more yards to cut? I can't get them overnight? But i can't commit to doing them now? Always a struggle.


----------



## jcfeder (Nov 29, 2002)

Do HVAC in day and lawn care onside do lots of lawns and snow it is my bro and me we work 40 for the man and 40 to 50 for us some people say we are crazy but I think we just like to work, and cash and toys.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

I own a bar , rest, hotel in Hannibal NY. I also own a
summer motel operation in Alexandria Bay NY on the
St. Lawrence River...Canada is just across the water !

Having a plow rig is a must have for me because at one
time we had 5 businesses rolling and plowing and salting
daily here in the snow belt was quite expensive !

Best is it gets me outta the
house in winter ! 

Mowing and yard work keeps me busy in summer! ...................geo


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

architect here, working in manhatten presently. i take off when it snows. but most the big storms happen on the weekends on the east coast. no employer has complained since i started in 95. many dont work when it snows anyways.


----------



## acornish (Dec 21, 2003)

manager/mechanic for an auto shop-- makes for good exta cash ,since we are slow on snowy cold days anyway


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I am a Grip/Electric in the Film industry (get it? GRIPtruk??)...work mostly in smaller scale commercials and corporate video. I work freelance, and I can usually replace myself on a job when I think it's going to snow when I'm scheduled to work. There's no way you could consider snow plowing a career on long island.

-Jer


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

Retired Law Enforcement...had trucks in the eighty's, not much snow....got back into it this year...small stuff just starting out and finally got a decent truck and a new snow thrower...concentrating on homeowners......SLAVES TO THE SNOW GODS!!!!!


1994 4RUNNER MEYER'S 6.5


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Full time phone guy here, Part time tree service and snow plower on top of all of that I sell the firewood that i dont use myself.


----------



## petra (Dec 29, 2000)

*on the side*

I am full-time Police Officer. Work 10 hour shifts, 4 on 4 off sort of. I just tailor my customers to my schedule. Works well m ost of the time. Been plowing and landscaping for 8 years and I learn something new every day mostly from Lawnsite/plowsite lol


----------



## 160ClassBuck (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm a 3rd shift cheesmaker in NE Wisconsin who loves being outside. 3 years ago bought a well used plow truck ('83 F150, 6.5 Meyer WITHOUT angling) to keep my 400' drive-way open and started doing neighbors. "Upgraded" to a '86 Dodge 1/2 ton with 6.5 Meyer and angling. The family dog usually rides in the back and after 45 minutes is up front. Don't make much money but keeps the title, insurance and routine maintance covered.


----------



## crewcutenterprises (Feb 2, 2004)

Im a Landscaper for 2 years (LEGIT)
and for 4 before that. 22 years of age.
Associates Degree in Network Management
Associates Degree in Business Management

Looking for a full time Computer Job.
Also a VOL Fireman in PG county Co. 28. (Ouside DC)

Looking into the snow business. But in Annapolis MD, snow is scarce... Maybe ill opt to live in FL in the off months of the season.


----------



## djg0770 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm an HVAC Engineer (professionally licensed in NJ) (we design stuff and someone else has to build it) with a handyman business on the side. Bought my 86 Jeep Grand Wagoneer about 5 years ago, took the 7' meyer E47 plow from my brother when he got rid of his 66 Cherokee 2 years ago, didn't plow at all the first year, learned the ropes last year (DUH, plow WITH the storm) and have made about 4 runs this year.

I'm looking to expand a bit and get a few more accounts.

Plowman 777 who is your insurance with? I'm looking around.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

I have to still live inside corporate America, but I have a flexible start time. Go plow. Show up around 9 am, and make the time up over the rest of the week. Keeps the medical insurance and lets my wife stay an at-home mom. My kids get a dose of Free Enterprise that most don't. Works great for us.


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

i have no insurance. its just not economical. i do only residential


----------



## Don.EMS (Feb 4, 2004)

We run a party rental business during the summer. By the time winter comes along I'm sick of parents, kids, and anyone else who rents our equiptment. We just started a pressure washing and post construction clean up business this year, Hopefully it does well. This is our rental biz. www.getinflated.com 
you think you'r Ins. is high you dont even want to know what we pay to cover this stuff.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

As high as residential-only insurance for plowing is, I wouldn't be without it. I have no intention of losing everything when some visitor or peddler slips and falls on a driveway I plowed.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plowman777 _
> *i have no insurance. its just not economical. i do only residential *


Exposure, Exposure, Exposure. Lawsuit, Lawsuit, Lawsuit. Makes insurance look a little more economical. I wouldn't operate without it.


----------



## Don.EMS (Feb 4, 2004)

Roger that, I dont care what field your in, if your not insured one day your going to wish you were. To many lawers and sue hungry deadbeats out there just waiting for the chance at a free ride.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

I open or (used to open) and retrain restaurants for a major casual dining chain all over the country. I would be on the road for up to eight month a year, I worked from Florida to Maine and west to Texas.


I have been doing it for over 10 years, I still kind of enjoy it and have had a great time but it was time to get out. I have slowly weaned myself from it. Good money, benefits, perks but horrible hours and you never knew when you would be home. Not to mention inconsistencies and double standards of corporate life will take it's toll on you!

I never saw myself in this field but it is something I am really enjoying. - michael


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

how big is your operation North Country?..i am thinking of enlarging my biz big time. i could make as much on a few big commercial contracts as i do my full time job i bet.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

Hello plowman777 - 

You have got the right idea regarding commercial, but as you will see over and over in this forum it takes money to make money, this means doing all the right things like G/L insurance, Workers comp, FICA etc., Sales tax, Equipment PM. 

I'm not saying that you don't do these things now, I just don't want to see anyone ruin what could be a big jump in their career by taking on large commercial without being ready for it and blowing your reputation before you even get started!

We are going to at least double our gross this year and our plan has us doing the same next season. 

There is alot of trial and error going on while working out your companies systems, as we grow we are constantly reassessing systems and implementing changes. This will happen quickly in the first few years allowing for rapid growth, after the growth period we will start tweaking the bottom line. 

Healthy bottom line, strong systems translate to happy employees and a very strong company. - michael


----------

